# Fighting at the launch



## dyeguy1212 (May 23, 2010)

Anyone ever do it? I'm a pretty level headed guy most of the time, but today was the type of day that will put you in jail for assault..


It began with losing 4 lures totaling 22 bucks, 3 of which were complete mysteries.. one flew off on the cast, one wasn't there after I set the hook, and one chatterbait came off the blade on the retrieve. The other was my fault, snagging it on a stump.

Had two spools of line ruined, one with a random break in the middle (didn't even backlash it to weaken it) and one gnarly backlash.

Then I got stuck in the sun for a lot longer than I had hoped, both because of my uncle bailing after he dropped my cousin with me, then waiting to get my boat back on the trailer. I don't do well with heat, so I had about had it at this point. When it was my turn, some asswipe pulled right infront of me and took up the dock, instead of beaching it. So not only did he block me from getting in, he blocked others from launching.

When I finally get my boat beached, there are 4 cars blocking the turnaround with their ski boats, so I had to maneuver around them, when they could have stayed back, off the curve so others could pass.

Then some jackass came flying up the ramp with his ram truck and massive trailer, and clipped my trailer really hard. Bent a 4" metal bracket that holds my license plate and tail light, along with the loop for the stern tie-down. He got out and said "Oh sorry did I clip that?" all sarcastically, when you could have heard the rumble of the collision 2 towns over. Then he went back to get in his truck as I inspected the damage.




At this point I had had enough.. I said some stuff I shouldn't have said, and if the guy didn't have his family with him I was going to hurt him as badly as possible before it got broken up. I started walking over to grab him out of the truck, then decided I was just overheated and over tired. I got back in my truck, got my boat, and smashed the bracket back into place when I got home.



Anyone ever actually throw down? I don't mean to be an internet badass, but today was almost the day... :roll:


----------



## crazymanme2 (May 23, 2010)

People are becoming more & more inconsiderate of others.They don't care if your fishing or what their wake might do when they come blasting by.I only fish until the crazies come out than I just pack up & leave before I hurt somebody.Where I launch kids hang out & block the ramp.You have to ask them to move even though it is clear they are in the way.They give you a dirty look & take their sweet time to move their car or truck.
Ya I know where your coming from.


----------



## Rat (May 23, 2010)

Not in Texas, that guy would have is butt beat 'till kingdom come; family watching and all! I saw a couple of guys get into it a ramp at Travis one day a few years ago. They were both just drunk enough to have a pretty decent fight. The Park Ranger broke it up, he said he didn't care if they beat each other to a pulp; but they were blocking two lanes of ramp! Gotta love LCRA Rangers, they have their priorities straight!


----------



## whitedog59 (May 23, 2010)

We are beginning to need a traffic cop @ our launch. We have had a massive influx of people into our area since hurricane Katrina. The seem to have brought bad manners with them. I have had people cut me off at the launch and try to back down on top of me. No one wants to wait their turn. Another thing is many will back their sailboat into the launch then rig right there blocking the launch for 30 mins or more. Others will pull out and stop to secure items in the boat and vehicle instead of pulling away and securing in the parking area. I am beginning to feel it needs to be a pay launch with a tender. Some other localities have a permit system with a modest yearly fee. That may be the answer.


----------



## Waterwings (May 23, 2010)

I heard a saying 14 yrs ago when I started teaching: "You wonder why some (not all) kids act the way they do.....................then you meet their parents and you have the answer". :shock: 

Some people are born a$$holes, and they pass it down through the family, then those family members buy a boat............and then you see them at the ramp, in the store, on the highway, etc, etc.


----------



## caveman (May 23, 2010)

So ture


Waterwings said:


> I heard a saying 14 yrs ago when I started teaching: "You wonder why some (not all) kids act the way they do.....................then you meet their parents and you have the answer". :shock:
> 
> Some people are born a$$holes, and they pass it down through the family, then those family members buy a boat............and then you see them at the ramp, in the store, on the highway, etc, etc.





So True..............


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 24, 2010)

crazymanme2 said:


> They don't care if your fishing or what their wake might do when they come blasting by.




yeah you're telling me! I had a guy come by in his wakeboard boat the other morning.. within 25 feet. Those things are MADE to make wake.. I had water near the top of my deck.. I wasn't expecting Great Lake waves... :roll:


----------



## DocWatson (May 24, 2010)

Sadly, none of this is new. It's just getting worse because there are more people in general and thus, more on the water. People also seem to be a lot more ignorant theses days too !! :x 

My Dad kept his boats slipped for the summers in Cape May, NJ back in the late 70's early 80's. He had a 30' sail he lived on and an 18' runabout he fished from. He would go down on Sunday nights or early Monday mornings and come back home Friday afternoon. Never stayed down there on the weekends. Too many people and too little courtesy for him to enjoy the water or the marina. And this was 30 years ago !!! :shock:


----------



## Dave11 (May 24, 2010)

We get a lot of people fishing at the boat slip by me. They camp out there with chairs and rod holders. It is annoying to try to avoid lines and hooks and negotiate with the river current at the same time. 

I think most people are completely ignorant to what is going on around them. I don't know how many times someone on a jetski has buzzed right by us while fishing.

To your original point, I have not gotten into any confrontations, but it would not surprise me if I did.


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 24, 2010)

No kdding. I was almost waked several times this weekend, I have gotten used to it but it doesnt make it any better.


----------



## Nevillizer (May 24, 2010)

Here's one for ya, that also happened this week end. My family reunion was saturday. My wife, daughter and I stayed at lake Navarro Mills friday thru sunday morning. Saturday evening I decided to do a little shoreline fishing. I was fishing on the bank just down from a floating fishing dock. There was two young boys (one about 9-10 and the other early teens) fishing. They were joined by four drunk guys (all in late 20's early 30's). One of the drunks was stumbling around trying land a fish. In doing so he kicked these young lad's entire tackle box into the lake. I over heard the commotion. No appologies we offered, just one of them saying "It's too late for you to be up anyway." The boys left. As they left I met them at the dock and told them to get what ever they need out of my tackle box, and that they could fish as long as they liked. The younger of the two walked over to his campsite and informed his grandpa what had happened. When he returned with his grandpa (a man is his 60's, 5'3 maybe 160) . As he shook my hand I noticed an old faded Anchor, Eagle, & Globe tattoo on his forearm. We spoke for a few minutes until the park ranger arrived. The park ranger mediated what was a little tense situation. No action was taken. As he left I was dissapointed he didn't do more. Then to our suprise he returned momets late in a pair of shorts and a flashlight. He wade out into the water swam over to where it fell in and dissapeared beneath the water. He searched for about ten minutes and finaly surfaced with an empty tackled box, apparently it was open when it fell over and just about everything in it had spilled out. At that moment one of the drunks made a comment that I couldnt hear. It must not have been nice cause in a flash Grandpa had tossed him over the raling and into the water. The park ranger looked back at him and he said "He wanted to help." Grandpa then calmly reached own and help the drunk out of the water. He asked the guy which tackle box was his. The guy pointed it out. Granpa leaned down, opened it up, and said "yeah, that looks about right." He then handed the drunk the empty tackle box and left with one the was nice and full. The park ranger looked at me dumbfoundedly and I said "That why you dont mess with a Marine."


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 24, 2010)

^^^ Now that's JUSTICE ^^^^


----------



## breachless (May 24, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> Here's one for ya, that also happened this week end. My family reunion was saturday. My wife, daughter and I stayed at lake Navarro Mills friday thru sunday morning. Saturday evening I decided to do a little shoreline fishing. I was fishing on the bank just down from a floating fishing dock. There was two young boys (one about 9-10 and the other early teens) fishing. They were joined by four drunk guys (all in late 20's early 30's). One of the drunks was stumbling around trying land a fish. In doing so he kicked these young lad's entire tackle box into the lake. I over heard the commotion. No appologies we offered, just one of them saying "It's too late for you to be up anyway." The boys left. As they left I met them at the dock and told them to get what ever they need out of my tackle box, and that they could fish as long as they liked. The younger of the two walked over to his campsite and informed his grandpa what had happened. When he returned with his grandpa (a man is his 60's, 5'3 maybe 160) . As he shook my hand I noticed an old faded Anchor, Eagle, & Globe tattoo on his forearm. We spoke for a few minutes until the park ranger arrived. The park ranger mediated what was a little tense situation. No action was taken. As he left I was dissapointed he didn't do more. Then to our suprise he returned momets late in a pair of shorts and a flashlight. He wade out into the water swam over to where it fell in and dissapeared beneath the water. He searched for about ten minutes and finaly surfaced with an empty tackled box, apparently it was open when it fell over and just about everything in it had spilled out. At that moment one of the drunks made a comment that I couldnt hear. It must not have been nice cause in a flash Grandpa had tossed him over the raling and into the water. The park ranger looked back at him and he said "He wanted to help." Grandpa then calmly reached own and help the drunk out of the water. He asked the guy which tackle box was his. The guy pointed it out. Granpa leaned down, opened it up, and said "yeah, that looks about right." He then handed the drunk the empty tackle box and left with one the was nice and full. The park ranger looked at me dumbfoundedly and I said "That why you dont mess with a Marine."



Nice!


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 24, 2010)

I haven't been in a fight since I put a guy on the bar (literally) in a restaurant about 9 years ago for hitting on my wife and making lude comments for the 3rd time in the same night.

I've nearly come to blows out on the water a few times after being swamped twice and people just being dicks in general.

They usually talk a good game until I troll up to them and stand up. :lol:


----------



## lswoody (May 24, 2010)

I have never gotten into it at the boat ramp but when I was a teenager, myself and a friend were fishing in a cove from the shore and this punk comes into the cove just spinning his jet ski all around. I hollar at him, he leaves but is back inb a couple of minutes. So I pick up some rocks and start chunking them at him and so does my friend. When he leaves this time he doesn't come back!!!!!


----------



## Hanr3 (May 25, 2010)

I almost came unglued about 20 years ago. It was the first time my wife actually saw me mad, and I was pissed. We were waiting for the old gentlemen in front of us to park in a spot that was being vacated. Some yahoo comes wiping in and takes the spot. Mind you it wasnt my spot, however this pissed me off to no end. I got out and closed the distance and verbally assulted the guy as he was opening his door. He fired back with what are you going to do about it? I said, nothing in my most forcefull voice, however if you come back to 4 flat tires it wasnt me! He paused, got in his car and left. The old man wanted to give me the spot, I told him no, it is yours, it just pisses me off when people act like dicks. 

Mind you back in those days I was 2 years out of the Marine Corp Infantry, and had been working out every day. Im only 5'8" tall but weighed about 230, all lean mean fighting machine. Man was I pissed and this guy was really going to regret any physical contact. I was prepared to lift him off his feet and body slam him on his hood. I was pissed.


----------



## KMixson (May 25, 2010)

They all want to fight until you want to fight. Then they run.


----------



## Deadmeat (May 25, 2010)

I'm not going to post it again, but here's a link to a near fight I once saw on a ramp: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=5775


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 25, 2010)

Violence is never the answer to petty problems. If my life or family is in danger that is one thing, otherwise it isn't worth getting worked up over. People are going to be idiots, I am not going to allow it to ruin my day. I just take my turn when it comes, even if I am pulling in front of the idiots trying to butt in. Just smile and wave. :mrgreen: What I really love is when the kayak and canoe guys pull up their boats onto the ramp and leave them there in the middle of the ramp while they go get their cars. It makes you want to back down with your eyes closed and say you didn't see it... But like I said, it isn't worth the extra stress and aggrivation to even worry about. I try to stay loose, and let it roll off. If nothing else, it helps me have a better time and be less of a crab to my family. :LOL2:


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 25, 2010)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Violence is never the answer to petty problems. If my life or family is in danger that is one thing, otherwise it isn't worth getting worked up over. People are going to be idiots, I am not going to allow it to ruin my day. I just take my turn when it comes, even if I am pulling in front of the idiots trying to butt in. Just smile and wave. :mrgreen: What I really love is when the kayak and canoe guys pull up their boats onto the ramp and leave them there in the middle of the ramp while they go get their cars. It makes you want to back down with your eyes closed and say you didn't see it... But like I said, it isn't worth the extra stress and aggrivation to even worry about. I try to stay loose, and let it roll off. If nothing else, it helps me have a better time and be less of a crab to my family. :LOL2:




I agree with this.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 25, 2010)

KMixson said:


> They all want to fight until you want to fight. Then they run.



Truest statement ever


----------



## breachless (May 25, 2010)

The boat landing can certainly be a frustrating place...

On any given weekend I can pretty much expect to see someone not taking their turn and just generally ignoring the proper boat landing etiquette... It's just life. It sucks, but a lot of people are just simply inconsiderate. I try not to get worked up and just do my own thing, but sometimes it's hard to keep your cool... Typically, I get more upset when a lot of these guys come in and just kind of walk all over those that are obviously not as good at loading and unloading a boat and that really pisses me off. Personally, I like to try to lend a hand to those folks that are having a hard time and help keep things moving, but for some reason, a lot of guys like to just sit there and watch them flounder as they bitch and moan about it taking so long. Help them out for cryin' outs! The whole process is an art that takes a few tries to master: show a little class and have some patience! 

That being said, one of the great perks of working for a school is that during the summer months, I can do all my fishing during the weekdays when there is nobody at the landings and just avoid them on the weekends. I may complain during the school year about my job, but around this time every year I am reminded that it certainly has its perks!


----------



## russ010 (May 25, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> KMixson said:
> 
> 
> > They all want to fight until you want to fight. Then they run.
> ...



not always... dang near cost me a lot of money. But luckily I had witnesses to say he threw the first punch. Be careful ever bowing up on a guy with a camo hat on if you ever make it to a southern lake


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 25, 2010)

russ010 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > KMixson said:
> ...



which would be 95% of the people that you see in an aluminum boat on a southern lake. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 25, 2010)

Never had or seen any commotion at the ramps around these parts. The only time ive had to sit and wait is when tourists or senoirs have to load their boats after they launch on the dock. Never bothers me i just offer a hand or sit back and pop a beer and enjoy the small things. i avoid the ramps at prime tourist / jetski rush hour, ill just head to our little river instead of the lake

sure wouldnt mind see'ing somthing interesting at the ramp every now and then as long as im not part of it :LOL2:


----------



## dunk50 (May 25, 2010)

Don't usually post this kind of stuff but what the hell, I'm getting old. Was at a ramp on the local river several years ago waiting my turn and this jerk in a Chevy Blazer with two jet skis tried to cut in line to get launched. I yelled the normal HEY WTF you to good to wait in line. He smart mouths back and I moved forward more so that he could not get in. At this time he jumps out of his truck, reach's under the seat and comes out with a 2 foot long piece of 1" towing cable all black taped up. He's coming hot and fast and and there is no doubt in my mind that he has pulled this crap before. I get out of my truck and guess what, being a cop for 25 years at the time it was all I could do not to end him right there but I was nice. At about 10 feet I drew, aimed and told him one more step and he was all done. Bottom line he stopped, I put him down, the ass started crying that he didn't mean nothing and then I noticed HIS kid. I let dad up and told the kid NOT TO BE AN ASS LIKE HIS DAD. It will come back to bite you. Took his name and information called it in and released him. He left real quick!! The world is full of them but at least for 34 years I got to have my say!!


----------



## Troutman3000 (May 25, 2010)

russ010 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > KMixson said:
> ...




There has to be more to this story


----------



## russ010 (May 25, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > not always... dang near cost me a lot of money. But luckily I had witnesses to say he threw the first punch. Be careful ever bowing up on a guy with a camo hat on if you ever make it to a southern lake
> ...



there is... but it might be best reserved for our fishing trip in the near future. I'll say this - I was the one wearing the camo hat... and I don't get heated that easy, but when I've been waiting to get the boat out of the water for 30min - I'm usually ready to go and don't like it when people cut me off and wave while they do it with a big ol' grin on their face. I guess he thought his $40K Mobius was more important than my $1200 jon boat.


----------



## poolie (May 25, 2010)

russ010 said:


> not always... dang near cost me a lot of money. But luckily I had witnesses to say he threw the first punch. Be careful ever bowing up on a guy with a camo hat on if you ever make it to a southern lake



... or lucky Clemson hat either ;-)


----------



## russ010 (May 25, 2010)

poolie said:


> ... or lucky Clemson hat either ;-)



actually - it was my Camo Clemson hat :mrgreen:

was that you at Acworth with me when that guy came by in his kayak between us and the bank?

I've had 2 run-ins like this this year during tournaments... needless to say, I wasn't as forgiving as I was that day


----------



## poolie (May 25, 2010)

russ010 said:


> poolie said:
> 
> 
> > ... or lucky Clemson hat either ;-)
> ...



Yep... what a dweeb. 

You know, I haven't been on Acworth since then. I need to go again.


----------



## bobberboy (May 25, 2010)

Dyeguy, man did you hit a nerve. Sounds like this happens to everyone. Maybe we need a superhero to intervene at the ramps and smite the wrong-doers. Dunk50 seems to have the technique down pretty well, maybe he'd like the job.


----------



## fish devil (May 25, 2010)

:twisted: This kind of crap happens everywhere. I can tell you this.... NO ONE will ever ruin my day because of there stupid actions. Just ignore them!!! Go about your business and enjoy your time on the water with family and friends.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 25, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> Dyeguy, man did you hit a nerve.




Yeah hitting a nerve and getting my newly refinished boat trailer hit are two separate things entirely.


----------



## azekologi (May 26, 2010)

Full on fisticuffs, no, but I've mixed words with a few idiots.

My most recent experience still leaves a bad taste in my mouth, mostly because I've erred on the side of being too nice, and not being a mouthier a$$ to those who really deserve it...

I often frequent our local 'urban' lake as it's only 10min from the house and big enough to really have some fun with the kid, family, etc. The only downside to this lake is that there are A LOT of rowers there who primary use the lake for exercise, not angling, and feel that they have MORE of a right to be there than you..."you're _just_ fishing, right?".

On one of the last trips it was just my son (7, nearly 8 ), one our dogs (the dumb pug...not implying we have a smart one, or that smart pugs exist, but she _is_ his favorite dog), and I. (This was also the 1st trip with the dog on the boat...the kid's been begging me to bring her for a while now and this was the first "cooler" day to safely do so).

Just as we were launching and tying up our little 12' V-hull, a rower lands her 18' sculler in the middle of the ramp....it was dead so I really have a problem with it or really pay her any attention other than a nod and smile. She quickly exited her craft and the first thing she said to me (before even pulling her boat out of the water) was "it's pretty hot out here for that dog". I think to myself, "really, you _really_ feel the need to say that to me/us?". Being a guy who was formally an a$$ to people who didn't deserve it, and who's turned the leaf for better, I kindly reply "hmm, is it pretty hot out there on the water today?" She scowls at me and say, "ya, especially for that dog". I was pretty angry, but realized it was over nothing so the kid, dog, and I left the boat on the dock to park the truck/trailer in the lot.

After parking and walking back to the ramp I notice that her partner has rowed up and the two of them are now retrieving their boats. Just as we're about to leave the asphalt of the ramp and enter the dock my kid (mind you, he's 7, and notices the things 7-year-olds do) sees a broken part of a plastic toy and stops to inspect it. He asks me what it is and I take the time to take a closer look. As we're looking at it (like 30 seconds at most), the rower says "that dog's going to over heat" in a pretty snotty tone. Now, I'm pretty shocked that someone would go so far out of their way to meddle in someone else's business, BUT, I'm a nice guy, I've turned a new leaf remember, so I politely say, "nah, don't think so, my boat's metal, unlike yours...it keeps nice and cold in the water, and we brought the dog a lot of water for on the lake, ice water too". She nearly cuts me off and condescendingly says, "I'm talking about _now_, on the _asphalt_". Really? REALLY? YOU feel the NEED to give ME hell about this? _This_ NOTHING? REALLY?!? (I got an idea, why don't you shut the hell up and let me get in my boat!)

Anyway, I do the nice thing, shrug her off, be the better person, turn the other cheek, and we go about our weekday fishing trip. But not without my son asking (for the next 20 min or so), "Dad, why was that lady so mean?", "Dad, is our dog going to be ok?", "Dad, it's not too hot, right?", "Dad, why are some people filled with such hate?". I hate having to explain to kids that some people are just rude and feel the need to meddle in your business, even if they mean well.

I wish I told her that it wasn't her dog and that she needed to mind her own business, but I was so shocked at the time that someone would even say that kind of stuff to another person MINDING THEIR OWN BUSINESS.

I've seen her on the lake since then (without our dog), not sure if she remembers me, but my son always asks, "Hey Dad, isn't that the mean lady?". Out loud, "Yep son, it is...", (under my breath) "hope she sinks today".

Now the fireside chat. Whatever YOU believe is YOUR business, NOT MINE.

What really shocked me is that someone would go as far to harass others about their choices; to bring a dog (with proper provisions) on a warm (not hot) early summer day.

Hope I didn't step on anyone's toes with this slightly controversial topic, or my fireside chat, but it sure felt good to get it off my chest. 

If I ever see her out there again, and she feels the need to crush my kid's "dog on the boat" experience, she'll get a (respectful) ear full from me.


----------



## cali27 (May 26, 2010)

fish devil said:


> :twisted: This kind of crap happens everywhere. I can tell you this.... NO ONE will ever ruin my day because of there stupid actions. Just ignore them!!! Go about your business and enjoy your time on the water with family and friends.



Dido! =D>


----------



## wasilvers (May 26, 2010)

azekologi - We've all come across stupid people who have nothing better to do than meddle. Sorry your' kid had to witness it, but you had the right reaction showing that it does not affect you. 

As to steriotypes - You probably offended their nonstandard lifestyle by offering the perfect family picture of father, son and dog enjoying the lake together. Certain people get great joy and purpose when inflicting their beliefs on others. Most of the time they are just looking for a fight and an excuse to claim bigotry and persecution. You did well by not playing into their hands. I know what you mean by still being ticked though.


----------



## bobberboy (May 26, 2010)

azekologi - I can't help with the main issue, but if you put that pug on a really big hook it might make some kind of muskie bait


----------



## wasilvers (May 26, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> azekologi - I can't help with the main issue, but if you put that pug on a really big hook it might make some kind of muskie bait



LOL! I was bass fishing once when northern pike started picking ducklings off one by one. I tried to catch him and had one blowup at a topwater, but he liked the ducks better.


----------



## dunk50 (May 26, 2010)

azekologi

I have to disagree guys. Don't care about her partner preference but her business stops where mine begins. My dog, my kid, my boat and my time. The boy would have been in the truck while I told her to GFHS, she doesn't need a partner. Turn the other cheek my butt, were raising a bunch of professional victims! How many times has she gotten away with that crap?


----------



## gregk9 (May 26, 2010)

dunk50 said:


> He's coming hot and fast and and there is no doubt in my mind that he has pulled this crap before. I get out of my truck and guess what, being a cop for 25 years at the time it was all I could do not to end him right there but I was nice. At about 10 feet I drew, aimed and told him one more step and he was all done. Bottom line he stopped, I put him down, the ass started crying that he didn't mean nothing and then I noticed HIS kid. I let dad up and told the kid NOT TO BE AN ASS LIKE HIS DAD. It will come back to bite you. Took his name and information called it in and released him. He left real quick!!



Good for you!! =D> Too bad you didn't have a taser....you coulda tazzed his rotten ass!!!


----------



## FishingBuds (May 26, 2010)

Nope never had gotten to that, I don't like DRAMA mainly.

But, that many issues in a row would make the calmest man lose it. so hope it never happens to me cause Im so calm that if i blow up its kinda crazy, its over board and usually on the wrong person, I would also black out when it came to losing it and it wasn't good for me or the other guy, I've won some that way but I have lost and been beaten up pretty bad that way too, didn't know when to stop win or lose. 


Ever notice tho its usually never a fisherman that disrespects ya like that, its the water cruisers.


----------



## azekologi (May 27, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> We've all come across stupid people who have nothing better to do than meddle. Sorry your' kid had to witness it, but you had the right reaction showing that it does not affect you.
> 
> As to steriotypes - You probably offended their nonstandard lifestyle by offering the perfect family picture of father, son and dog enjoying the lake together. Certain people get great joy and purpose when inflicting their beliefs on others. Most of the time they are just looking for a fight and an excuse to claim bigotry and persecution. You did well by not playing into their hands. I know what you mean by still being ticked though.



Wasilvers - Your response speaks volumes of your character. Well done sir, well done. Thank you, greatly really, for the kind words, they have put me at ease and help me realize that engaging in an argument would have been a pointless battle which probably wouldn't have ended well.



bobberboy said:


> azekologi - I can't help with the main issue, but if you put that pug on a really big hook it might make some kind of muskie bait



Bobberboy - I just might take you up on that muskie bait idea...but if you land a trophy size fish because of my kid's 17lb pug, I want to be named on the trophy too! :wink: 



dunk50 said:


> azekologi - I have to disagree guys. Don't care about her partner preference but her business stops where mine begins. My dog, my kid, my boat and my time. The boy would have been in the truck while I told her to GFHS, she doesn't need a partner. Turn the other cheek my butt, were raising a bunch of professional victims! How many times has she gotten away with that crap?



Dunk50 - you too make a good point. I like that business of "my dog, my kid, my boat, and my time" and "her business stops where mine begins". Well put, for sure! I'll chalk it up to "if I had it to do over again" sort of thing. As I've seen her on local lake a second time, I'm sure that we'll cross paths again. Hope, for her sake, that it's cordial or she'll definitely be getting an earful from me.



FishingBuds said:


> Ever notice tho its usually never a fisherman that disrespects ya like that, its the water cruisers.



FishingBuds - True enough! From the first trip fishin' w/ my grandpa when I was a tot, to outings with the boys when I was older, to sharing the beauty of the hunt with my own boy, I've always noticed one thing; anglers are (almost) always respectful to other anglers. I chalk it up to the fact that we've all had run ins with the cruiser-folk, generally bad ones at that. (Although some of these stories made me realize that they're some disrespectful anglers out there...but I also get they feeling that they're nowhere near this board either).


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2010)

Good topic, Glad everyone is venting here and not getting physical at the ramp while out trying to have fun.

But....Lets keep this topic friendly and family oriented. 8)


----------



## DocWatson (May 27, 2010)

azekologi,

For future reference, a smile and a friendly, "Thanks for the advice. When it's your dog, you can worry about it. This is my dog." and then go about your business and ignore any further conversation from them. Ignorant people should be treated with the same consideration that they give to others.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 27, 2010)

azekologi said:


> I've always noticed one thing; anglers are (almost) always respectful to other anglers. I chalk it up to the fact that we've all had run ins with the cruiser-folk, generally bad ones at that.



You guys need to come to Kentucky Lake starting about mid March. The attitudes of the OOS anglers that think that they own the place because they had to pay for an OOS license would make you eat those words. I got into it with a couple of guys just this spring for cleaning a pile of undersized fish. I suppose that they figured since they had to pay extra for a license and lodging for a week that they were entitled to something to show for it. The same two guys had wallowed by me on half plane and about washed us out of the boat barely an hour before that.



DocWatson said:


> azekologi,
> 
> For future reference, a smile and a friendly, "Thanks for the advice. When it's your dog, you can worry about it. This is my dog." and then go about your business and ignore any further conversation from them. Ignorant people should be treated with the same consideration that they give to others.



I think that he should have told her that there are medications out there now to help with those monthly mood swings. :lol:


----------



## dunk50 (May 27, 2010)

DocWatson said:


> azekologi,
> 
> For future reference, a smile and a friendly, "Thanks for the advice. When it's your dog, you can worry about it. This is my dog." and then go about your business and ignore any further conversation from them. Ignorant people should be treated with the same consideration that they give to others.



Also good advice BUT the trick is being able to go about your business and ignoring any further conversation. You can only do that if the other person allows it!! I doubt that she would have in this incident but never the less, good advice! :wink:


----------



## russ010 (May 27, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> I think that he should have told her that there are medications out there now to help with those monthly mood swings. :lol:




=D> :LMFAO:


----------



## tccanoe (May 27, 2010)

Hay guys,
What I like to say is, "The bigger the Holiday the smaller the water I fish."
I don't see how those big rig, ramp hogs are having much fun anyway. That's why I have a tin boat. I go to the small rivers and lakes where, I think, I catch more fish. People abuse handy cap parking at Wal-Mart. How do you expect them to act at the lake in the hot sun with a few beers and no sleep? Just avoid them and come fishing with me.


----------



## perchin (May 27, 2010)

pppssshhhhh.... ya wanna see where the next episode of "COPS" will be filmed? Just go to the public launch at Manistee Lake while the salmon are running. Two years in a row I've seen fights there. To say that only pleasure boaters are the bad ones is a far cry from the truth.... all the above mentioned were fisherman (most all of em' too drunk to stand, yet driving their boat, and navigating the boat ramp.). I fish and also ski, tube, cruise... I use the same common courtesy for all events.


----------



## gregk9 (May 27, 2010)

perchin said:


> all the above mentioned were fisherman (most all of em' too drunk to stand, yet driving their boat, and navigating the boat ramp.)




Lovely. :roll: 


:-x


----------



## DocWatson (May 29, 2010)

dunk50 said:


> DocWatson said:
> 
> 
> > azekologi,
> ...


If they continue after I've made my point, I tend to get outrageously vulgar and dress them down pretty good. I've only had one carry on after I'd done that. I was married to her. :LOL2: Operative word here is *was*.


----------

